
Show HN: Reactive x react = xreact - oyanglulu
https://xreact.oyanglul.us/
======
fiatjaf
This is nice. I tried to work out with a home-baked version of that for a
while, because it had to be done, basically it is Cycle.js without the
"drivers" thing, which is annoying.

Then I moved to some hybrid approach with dreno[1].

But since there were some corner cases which the framework didn't cover, I've
settled later with karet[2], but using it like I did with dreno, not treating
state as semi-local as they do on the TodoMVC.

[1]:
[https://github.com/fiatjaf/dreno/blob/master/docs/why.md](https://github.com/fiatjaf/dreno/blob/master/docs/why.md)

[2]: [https://github.com/calmm-js/karet](https://github.com/calmm-js/karet)

------
milhouse
Interesting danmaku 23333333, is it also implemented in Xreact?

~~~
oyanglulu
yeah, it's actually a example of xreact
[https://xreact.oyanglul.us/examples/](https://xreact.oyanglul.us/examples/)

